# I woke up today feeling different.



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Today i woke up feeling sorta "numb" and like i just dont care anymore. Its only been 2 weeks since i found out about his girlfriend and i feel like im already accepting it.


Is this normal? I mean we were together for 5 years. I just feel like he has said some horrible things to me to push me to just not care anymore. I dont know if that was his plan, to be completely mean to me so that i got over everything quicker or what. I feel like i just dont care anymore and all i care about anymore is going back to school, getting a good job and taking care of my kids. I dont even wanna date (even though i did at first just because he was) but im not even worried about dating anymore. Im more focused on what needs to be done. 

I dunno if its because im depressed or if its because of everything he's done that has just pushed me not to give a crap anymore.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

momtoboys said:


> Today i woke up feeling sorta "numb" and like i just dont care anymore. Its only been 2 weeks since i found out about his girlfriend and i feel like im already accepting it.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I mean we were together for 5 years. I just feel like he has said some horrible things to me to push me to just not care anymore. I dont know if that was his plan, to be completely mean to me so that i got over everything quicker or what. I feel like i just dont care anymore and all i care about anymore is going back to school, getting a good job and taking care of my kids. I dont even wanna date (even though i did at first just because he was) but im not even worried about dating anymore. Im more focused on what needs to be done.
> ...


My advice would be for you to take absolutely all the time that you need to appropriately sort your feelings out. Taking time to fully rationalize things will serve you much better, at least in the long run. And don't think things through hastily~ take your time, keep notes, and journalize your feelings. It will greatly help!

And while doing what needs to be done, do the 180 provided you haven't already!


----------



## firebelly (May 24, 2012)

momtoboys said:


> Today i woke up feeling sorta "numb" and like i just dont care anymore. Its only been 2 weeks since i found out about his girlfriend and i feel like im already accepting it.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I mean we were together for 5 years. I just feel like he has said some horrible things to me to push me to just not care anymore. I dont know if that was his plan, to be completely mean to me so that i got over everything quicker or what. I feel like i just dont care anymore and all i care about anymore is going back to school, getting a good job and taking care of my kids. I dont even wanna date (even though i did at first just because he was) but im not even worried about dating anymore. Im more focused on what needs to be done.
> ...


My husband asked me for a divorce two months ago. I cried for about a day and then felt huge relief. Ever since I've been really surprised at how NOT devastated I was. I asked my therapist about it. Am I just repressing things? Should I be making an effort to process this in some way? I think her answer was kind of tailored to me 'cause I'm somewhat of an over-processer, but she said not to make an effort. If you're sad, you'll be sad. And if you're mad, you'll be mad. And if you're not, you're not. 

Over the last couple of months I have gone through some grieving stages, but my marriage was difficult for me and I did find that I was more relieved than anything and excited to start my new life without having to worry about him and his EGO.


----------

